# extracurricular activites for aga khan?



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

hey guys,

could someone please tell me whether it is ok if we include our reference letters along with our application? do you need to submit a list of your extracurricular activities to aga khan - and when?and what kind of activities does aga khan require?


----------



## eponman (Jan 5, 2011)

hello, I was also looking at the admissions process for AKU and from what I read I do not think that you are supposed to submit any reference material with your application. I believe you are to only submit what is requested in the application and submit other documents upon earning an interview position. I am still new to the whole PK med school process though so I do not know for sure.

This is from the instruction for admission on the AKU website:
"c. (One must include...) Photocopies of official marksheets (transcripts). Each photocopy must be attested by a school or college principal. Please do not enclose any other certificate. Additional documents will be required only from those candidates who qualify for interviews."

http://www.aku.edu/medicalcollege/programmes/pdf/Instructions for Completing the application.pdf


----------



## eponman (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello, 

I was also looking at AKUs application process and I dont think you are supposed to submit anything they dont specifically ask for with your application. I believe you would submit stuff like letters of recommendation and extracurricular activities after you earn an interview spot. I am still new to the whole pk med school process so I do not know for sure though, you could try emailing them as well.


----------



## eponman (Jan 5, 2011)

by the way, this is what I am basing that off of:

"c. (One must include...) Photocopies of official marksheets (transcripts). Each photocopy must be attested by a school or college principal.  Please do not enclose any other certificate. Additional documents will be required only from those candidates who qualify for interviews. "
from the 'Instructions for completing the Application' part of the AKU website.


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

The application doesn't need any reference letters or this sort of things , they demand it after the test , if one is called for the interview .


----------

